# Help......



## dcpape (Mar 30, 2018)

Quick system run down

225 Gallon 
Fluval G6 and constant drip from 3 stage (pretty much RO system without the RO membrane) 
Odyssea UV sterilizer 36 watt
2x 10-12" RBP raised from 1" fry

PH 7.0
Nitrate 5ppm
Ammonia 0

Last night they lost appetite been feeding them Omega One carnivorous mix for 4 plus years. Noticed my "Ronnies" have been heavily breathing since then and have been swimming closer to the top of the water column . Implemented a pump with an air line blasting bubbles into the tank, which has helped, refer to picture attached. Upon close inspection/ examination noticed the gill plate on one of the fish too be inflamed and curling ever so slightly, Refer To attached picture. Heavy slime coat with faint marks of scratching. No missing scales. Outside of the typical fin nipping no noticed erosion of fins. Assuming the worse (gill flukes) going to begin preparing my IBC tote (250) for transfer and treatment tomorrow after work. Concerned they will not make it thru the evening/ day any assurance and advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Heavy "breathing" would typically be from a lack of surface agitation and gas exchange... if your air line seemed to help that problem I would give it a few days before treating other issues.

What does a water test say when you use only the water from the drip system?


----------

